# Fallon, NV 5 Month Old Female GSD



## STORMCHASER98 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hate to say it but, my girl got me into trouble so my landlord says she has to go ASAP and before this weekend.

She keeps getting out of the kennel no matter what method I use to try to keep her in. Chain tie-outs, tie-outs while in the kennel, reenforcing the outer lower rim of the kennel, NOTHING works! She chases the ranchers' livestock down the street and they've already shot at her before. 

Shinook aka "Nookie" is UTD on shots, good with kids of all ages, good with other dogs, not good with cats, not good with livestock although she can be trained out of it, knows "Sit" "Shake" "Down" commands, she's ok on a leash but needs a lil more work.

Contact me for rehoming requirements and fee.

In Fallon, Nevada

I have no choice now cause my landlord is getting too many complaints from the ranchers, and they've been by the place before wanting to put her down...


----------



## STORMCHASER98 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok, its Friday, and I have gotten no responses from any postings I have made from various websites. 

Landlord is giving me until the end of day tomorrow, then she's going to the pound =(. Trying my best to find a home, but, just havent gotten any responses on her.

FYI, got out AGAIN today. Gosh, I give this dog so much attention, just don't know why she is doing this. Luckily I got her in time before she ran out to the ranchers' land.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you tried putting her inside in a crate? She's just a baby. Have you contacted any GSD rescues? Or all breed rescues in your area? ARe there no kill shelters in your area?


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

Gee, had I known about this earlier I would consider driving out from Denver and meeting you 1/2 way (depending on wifes approval of course) I have a 4 1/2 month sable male, would make great playmates. Would like to know more about the history tho, parents etc


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Have you contacted the breeder you purchased Nookie from? I seem to recall that you got her from a breeder local to you.

I was in Nevada just a couple of weeks ago. There is a rescue in the Lake Tahoe region. Have you contacted them? It is really difficult to respond to requests that need action within just a couple of days. 

Could you get her to Boise? I just don't have the time to take on a foster right now. If I did, I would take her. The humane society in Boise has an extremely high adoption rate. A PB puppy would be very, very adoptable there.
Sheilah


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Contact the breeder. They should have first option on getting any of their pups back. It's why we choose responsible breeders in the first place. Just check with your puppy warranty.

At least you now have learned no more pets until you get a place that allows you to keep them indoors.


----------



## STORMCHASER98 (Aug 9, 2011)

*well*

1: She's not an "Official" breeder
2: My boyfriend/landlord doesnt want any pets indoors because of his precious and fragile little pug. 

I'm about to leave this place cause that pug seems to be the better girlfriend than me! I dont allow dogs to sleep in my bed cause it provokes Alpha Dog behavior, which she has LOTS of it! But he makes me have to sleep with her as well and I'm tired of finding little pug hair all over my blanket and pillow cases! He lets her get away with EVERYTHING and he even has a crate that he NEVER uses and yet he complains when the pug destroys his blinds when we go anywhere without her. Sometimes I question his training methods. 

My dogs are all housetrained and they are indoors when he's not around, but, at night, they have to be kenneled.

And by the way, Shinook did find a new home!...=)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

"Alpha Dog" is an over-rated and outdated mentality. The person who came up with this theory doesn't even believe in it anymore. I question both you and your boyfriends training methods.


----------



## Uzi- (Jun 20, 2011)

Ditch the BF, keep the dog and move to a place where you can work on training while keeping her inside. Problem solved.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so I'm not getting this? Your landlord is your Boyfriend? Lets HIS dog in the house but not yours?

Time to grow up and move on take the dogs with you..The "landlord" sounds like a jerk..

I would never pick my Boyfriend over my dog and take the dog to the POUND , where she will most likely be PTS...


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

According to the OP both of her dogs have now found new homes. (See other thread about Nicole.) This whole thing sounds a little "off" to me - and what self respecting guy would choose a pug over a GSD anyway?  
_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

susan I didn't 'get that' from the other thread, it looked to me like the foster dog, named nicole found a home..

I could have misunderstood the other post tho..frankly she needs to put her big girl pants on and find herself a new home and get rid of the 'landlord/bf' guess it's easier to get rid of your dog tho


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> frankly she needs to put her big girl pants on and find herself a new home and get rid of the 'landlord/bf'


:thumbup:


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Interesting thread. No info was provided in the OP about how the dog got out of the kennel. Then we find out that Landlord/BF wants his pug in the bed and the GSDs outside. Nice. Was LL/BF sabotaging the kennel hoping the ranchers would take care of the problem? No I di'int just suggest that; musing only.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

JakodaCD OA said:


> susan I didn't 'get that' from the other thread, it looked to me like the foster dog, named nicole found a home..
> 
> I could have misunderstood the other post tho..frankly she needs to put her big girl pants on and find herself a new home and get rid of the 'landlord/bf' guess it's easier to get rid of your dog tho


Page 1 of this thread, about 2/3 of the way down - she says, at the bottom of a paragraph and almost as an afterthought, "And by the way Shinook did find a new home!" We've had some strange posts on the forum of late......
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ahh ok I missed that, thanks


----------



## STORMCHASER98 (Aug 9, 2011)

*update*

Actually, I was eventually evicted cause things were coming up missing and I called the police on my LL cause he was the only other one with access to my place, so I found a much better place with a heavily re-inforced kennel and I did manage to get Shinook back. Nicole and her family moved out of state.

Its not easy her in Fallon to just move anytime you want, cause there are VERY FEW places here that allow animals and a LOT of landlords here have German Shepherds as part of their ban list. So sad, cause they are really great dogs, and I'm tired of all these ban lists out there. Its the OWNER's, not the dog's fault that they behave like they do at times.


----------

